

Better without bug software? - cianestro

I don't use bug software and I turn off the default error reporting in whatever environment I find myself working. The code either compiles or it doesn't--that's the only given. Initially, this made my work very tedious but eventually I got over it. Working this way has improved my logical reasoning skills well beyond my superiors' and has increased, drastically, the rarity of syntax errors. I thought I would confer with HN on this one for similar phenomenon.
======
mahmud
What exactly is 'bug software'? and what error reporting do you turn off? Are
we talking disabling/muting syslog, or perhaps masking interrupts or
"handling" all exceptions/signals with a no-op type handler?

------
wanderr
If your code compiles, that means it's bug free?

